#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  To some of my old mates

## dolorous ed

i had a daughter a year or so back

took me long enough

can i show off a bit?

she's a happy go lucky child

----------


## Ratchaburi

A chip of the old block ::spin::

----------


## dolorous ed

> Put down the bottle CMN, go back to coffee.


not til the 28th momo

----------


## DrAndy

that middle pic reminds me of you

----------


## Thetyim

Looks just like you, well done  :Smile: 
Merry Christmas

----------


## watdog

yeh, nice pics.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Keep the shots for when she grows up and show her. Lots of expression,having young kids worth the effort but thankfully I can now give my grand kids back to  my daughter.

----------


## nidhogg

dolorous ed is the notorious Chiang Mai Noon?

Gosh.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Well done.

----------


## dolorous ed

> Well done.



cheers marmers

----------


## palexxxx

> dolorous ed is the notorious Chiang Mai Noon?
> 
> Gosh.



I thought that top pic looked familiar.

Welcome back.

I notice in your avatar,  you've lost all your purple hair.

----------


## Begbie

Congratuations.

----------


## Looper

> Looks just like you


Looks more like Bobby Charlton.

Well done Noony, congratulations  :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

Well done Nooners. 

I told you that a step ladder would sort out your conception problems.

----------


## astasinim

Congratulations Noon.

----------


## aging one

congrats, life is grand raising a lovely daughter. Have fun, and she is a cutie.

----------


## Thetyim

Luvverly. Real cute.
I'm surprised how fast she is growing.
Must be nearly as tall as her Dad now.

----------


## DrAndy

hey you lot, no short jokes or he will bugger off again

----------


## Loy Toy

> i had a daughter a year or so back


Congratulations to you and your missus.




> took me long enough


Better late then never mate.

And welcome back.

----------


## dolorous ed

thanks everybody, very much indeed

i apologise if i was rude to anybody yesterday
i honestly can't remember
 :tieme:

----------


## dolorous ed

2pac is up here ao

says hello

----------


## aging one

Thanks mate, we invited him to a Christmas dinner at a mates house, but he was on his way up to see you. Loves your place he does. Have a great new year.

----------


## dolorous ed

cheers

they are on their way up to chiangrai later today, then down to doi inthanon, i think

blwyddyn newydd dda to you and the family too

----------


## jizzybloke

cute kid, congratulations!

----------


## benbaaa

I'd just like to be the first to say congratulations, and it's about time too.  And can I also add the penetratingly original observation that she looks just like you?

Cheers, bb

----------


## dolorous ed

thanks very much mate

ever so long, no contact

----------


## Wayne Kerr

For her new passport I presume?

----------


## dolorous ed

> For her new passport I presume?


she won't be needing one of them in a hurry

i rarely leave the province, leave alone the country

----------


## benbaaa

> thanks very much mate
> 
> ever so long, no contact


Let's fix that in the new year. Currently engaged in researching foolproof ways of murdering mothers-in-law. Current favourite is some kind of chain-saw accident.

----------


## dolorous ed

brilliant

we'll plot it together

----------


## benbaaa

Bring a hammer, some duct tape and some heavy duty plastic bags.

----------


## slimboyfat

> blwyddyn newydd dda


post reported due to infringement of forum language rules

----------


## dolorous ed

Oh shit.

Apologies.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Oh shit.
> 
> Apologies.


And the same goes for the repo you sent me in Welsh!

----------


## dolorous ed

> And the same goes for the repo you sent me in Welsh!


is repo reportable?

i'd like to report some of mine

----------


## benbaaa

^ And there is a strict "no swearing" policy on all threads which include the words 'old mates' in the title.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> And the same goes for the repo you sent me in Welsh!
> 
> 
> is repo reportable?
> 
> i'd like to report some of mine


I don't know. I just reported it in my head.

----------


## dolorous ed

> I just reported it in my head.


mad skillz :Smile:

----------


## dolorous ed

the entire family just dissapeared this morning

gone down to petchabun for the new year

i'm home alone for 10 days for the first time since baby was born

i'm trying to work out a way of posting on three forums, skyping phuket bound and watching HD porn all at once

----------


## slimboyfat

Nice to see you back. Now where's that NickA?

----------


## slimboyfat

> i'm trying to work out a way of posting on three forums, skyping phuket bound and watching HD porn all at once


Who needs HD porn when you have Phuketbound on skype?

----------


## Begbie

> skyping phuket bound and watching HD porn all at once


Tautology?

SBF got there first.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Nice one Nooners and good to have you back! :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> skyping phuket bound and watching HD porn all at once


 Surely that's two birds with one stone..

----------


## dolorous ed

i suggested campron

she loled and logged off
 :Confused:

----------


## daveboy

Cute kid, why you posting again after all this time ?

----------


## dolorous ed

> why you posting again after all this time ?


feeling nostalgic and full of christmas merry

love the entire world except spludge

----------


## daveboy

Good to see you back and congrats on the baby she's an angel.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by dolorous ed
> 
> skyping phuket bound and watching HD porn all at once
> 
> 
>  Surely that's two birds with one stone..


Nearer 20 stone maybe...

----------


## DrAndy

> i rarely leave the province, leave alone the country





> ever so long, no contact


try leaving your house, it can help




> the entire family just dissapeared this morning





> Currently engaged in researching foolproof ways of murdering mothers-in-law.


he has done the entire family in!!  just like those Texans do

----------


## dolorous ed

> try leaving your house, it can help


sod that andy

it's a minefield out there

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> it's a minefield out there


Ask your daughter for a piggy back. She's bound to be nibble than you at her age! :Smile:

----------


## watdog

bit slow, but here in his codpiece.

----------


## dolorous ed

^^stick your cock into a jar of salt ant and leave me alone

----------


## phuketbounds

Cute baby, dolorous. 
You should enter her in some baby contests cause she's just so darn cute.

----------


## Mykinos

hooray its pb. mewwy chirstmas babes. cmn's kid is a stunner yay?

----------


## blue

the father  must look something like this

----------


## kingwilly

She looks beautiful nooners, well done and congrats. You must be so proud and happy (and fearful) all at the same time.

----------


## kingwilly

> ^^stick your cock into a jar of salt ant and leave me alone


Is there a post missing?  :Confused:

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> try leaving your house, it can help
> 
> 
> sod that andy
> 
> it's a minefield out there


 
true, but it's a good minefield

----------


## dolorous ed

> Is there a post missing?


yes...spludge said something rude

----------


## kingwilly

really ? surprising. anyway, carry on.

glad to see you posting back here, but can you wipe your feet next time, looks like you carried over some detritus on the soles of your shoes form SZ, the only malodorous troll missing is KK.

----------


## dolorous ed

new child

----------


## hillbilly

Glad to see you back CMN, even though you could never understand anything I said! :smiley laughing: 

Congrats on the addition to your family!

----------


## Storekeeper

Hello my little taffy bugger tomodachi.

----------


## kingwilly

> new child


Congrats! 

I'm not sure those pics show up on TD

----------


## Loy Toy

> I'm not sure those pics show up on TD


I can't view them. 

Congratulations.

----------


## dolorous ed

cheers all

why don't the pics show?

is it because they are linked from another forum

i'll try again

----------


## English Noodles

Congrats, mate. Both look fantastic. Hope you're all well.  :Smile:

----------


## Exige

Congratulation!!!
I'm assuming it's another girl? (pink towel)

----------


## kingwilly

Much better, she looks gorgeous.

----------


## dolorous ed

> I'm assuming it's another girl?


it is
thank gawd

----------


## Thetyim

Congratulations to you both and a big hug for Myfanwy or whatever you choose to name her.

----------


## Exige

Carys is a beautiful name for such a sweet looking baby girl!

----------


## nidhogg

Lovely. Congrats.

----------


## hillbilly

Glad the young child looks better than her dad! 555!

I wish you the best of luck with your family CMN!

----------


## daveboy

Congrats CMN can we have an updated pic of your first child please?

----------


## palexxxx

Congratulation Nooners,  BUT....

is it only when you have another kid that you are going to post on TD.  It's a long time between your posts.  I was surprised at how long ago you started this thread and then you disappeared until today.

----------


## dolorous ed

i only came here to see what porkers willy was telling

----------


## Loy Toy

^ You don't even need to log in to do that mate.

I thought you were back here to find out if I'm a mod or not.  :Smile: 

Anyway good to see your family is expanding and you are proud as punch about it.

----------


## Loombucket

Sorry, I missed the news of your first child. So, congratulations for both of them! I am sure that they will give you all the joy, pleasure and pain, that you might expect, of growing up, but all the love also! Well done to you and your Mrs.

----------


## kingwilly

> i only came here to see what porkers willy was telling


Well, I'm glad it dragged you over, no reason for me to go back there now, most posters that I like post both places and folk like KK and Tankerbell don't post here at all.

Win, win!

----------


## helge

Congrats, Noon

----------


## Mozzbie47

Good one mate, I became a grandfather myself a few months ago.

----------


## benbaaa

What position is best for girls, then?

Congrats, Noony.

----------


## ENT

Congratulations.
Hope the missus and baby are doing well.

She's a good looking wee girl!

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Exige
> 
> I'm assuming it's another girl?
> 
> 
> it is
> thank gawd


Yes, girls are easier.
Congrats second time around, Nooners. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Glad the young child looks better than her dad! 555!


in a couple of years she will be bigger than him too

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by dolorous ed
> 
> 
> i'm trying to work out a way of posting on three forums, skyping phuket bound and watching HD porn all at once
> 
> 
> Who needs HD porn when you have Phuketbound on skype?


HD = Huge Dyke ?


How about another photo of that little girner in the OP while you are back Nooners/Ed ?  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Yeah..

----------


## MissTraveller

> HD = Huge Dyke ?


And you are a HA = Huge Asshole. 


I would love to see more pics of Nooners children.

----------

